
Bootstrapper’s Bookshelf - arvidkahl
https://thebootstrappedfounder.com/bookshelf/
======
masonic
All book links are Amazon affiliate links (tag=tbf092-20).

~~~
arvidkahl
Which is made explicit in the disclosure on top of the page (and all other
pages containing such links).

What do you think about the list itself?

